# Zu mir adressierte Pakete - bezahlt mit VISA - nicht von mir bestellt - was tun?



## frogfeets1990 (27 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich war über eBay Kleinanzeigen auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Nebeneinkommen worauf mich folgende Firma:


> Firma: TTQ
> 
> Adresse: 18s Spring street
> 
> ...



in Form von einem "Hans-Hermann Mueller" kontaktierte. Die Stellenbeschreibung sah folgendermaßen aus:



> Hallo,
> Momentan können wir eine Stelle von Logistics Coordinator (LC) anbieten.
> Etwas mehr Informationen über diese Tätigkeit:
> Stelle:
> ...



Ich interessierte mich dafür, da es sich nach leichter Arbeit anhörte, sagte aber noch nicht(s) zu!
Habe lediglich eine Art "Bewerbung" in Form von "Ich bewerbe mich, blablabla.." ausgefüllt. Aber nichts unterschrieben oder dergleichen.. lediglich Email-Kontakt gehabt.
Nun bekam ich folgende Email:


> Hallo ,
> Sie sollten ein Paket bekommen :
> 
> 1.)
> ...



Das Paket kam auch heute an, aber ich habe keinen Kontakt mehr zu diesem "Herren" gehabt, weder diese Emails noch irgendwie weiter beachtet.. im Paket, welches natürlich an mich adressiert war, lag eine Rechnung ebenfalls an mich bzw. auf meinen Namen geschrieben von einem Herrenausstatter und Waren von über 1700€!!! Bezahlt wurden diese Waren per "VISA" - also Kreditkarte.. ich habe nun Angst einem Kreditkartenbetrüger auf den Leim gegangen zu sein.. wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten?
Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Vorraus!
Liebe Grüße

[modedit by Hippo: Schriftformatierung in "lesbar" geändert]


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2011)

1. Amtshandlung - auf keinen Fall das Paket weiterleiten oder Zahlungen an irgendjemand leisten
Du kriegst gleich noch mehr Info


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2011)

So, wir hatten erst kürzlich einen gleichgelagerten Fall
Lies Dich mal durch den Thread.
Was Du dort von den alten Hasen zu lesen bekommst - vor allem die Warnungen und Tipps - nimm sie Dir zu Herzen.
Ich persönlich würde zur Selbstanzeige raten.
Für den Visabetrug kannst Du nichts und die ergaunerte Ware ist noch vorhanden. Insoweit dürfte Dir nicht viel passieren. Und wenn dann auf jeden Fall weniger als wenn Du erst im Zuge der Ermittlungen als Geld/Frachtwäscher vor den Kadi kämest

>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/betrug-der-firma-dc-freight.35911/


----------



## Heiko (27 Oktober 2011)

Geh *sofort (!)* mit allen notwendigen Daten zu Deiner zuständigen Polizeidienststelle oder zumindest zu einem Rechtsanwalt Deines Vertrauens.

Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach bist Du als Warenagent rekrutiert worden und hast quasi gestohlene Ware zugeschickt bekommen. Wenn Du jetzt nicht tätig wirst, wird irgendwann demnächst die Polizei vor Deiner Tür stehen.

*Schicke die Ware auf keinen Fall weiter!*


----------



## frogfeets1990 (27 Oktober 2011)

@Hippo: Vielen Dank für den Link bzw. Beitrag mit ähnlichen Fällen! Das ist schon einmal eine gute Anlaufstelle um mich auf den weiteren "Prozess" vorbereiten zu können..
@Heiko: Hatte morgen früh eh vor zu Polizei zu gehen, ich wollte mich hier aber schon einmal erkunden was so alles auf mich zukommt bzw. zukommen könnte! Ich frage mich nur was du mit "quasi gestohlener Ware" meinst? Ich gehe mal eher davon aus, dass mit Fake- und/oder geklauten Kreditkartendaten auf meinen Namen sehr hochwertige Ware bestellt wurde - oder nicht?!

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Heiko (27 Oktober 2011)

Genau davon kannst Du ausgehen. Du hättest denen als Gehilfe dienen sollen, die mit geklauten Daten gekaufte Ware ins Ausland zu schaffen. Deswegen bringst Du das Zeug am besten gleich zur Polizei zusammen mit allen wichtigen Daten.
Üblicherweise wird gegen Dich auch ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet, weil zumindest der Verdacht der Hehlerei im Raum steht. Du bist nicht verpflichtet, zur Sache auszusagen. Davon solltest Du evtl. Gebrauch machen, bevor Du Dich um Kopf und Kragen redest.


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2011)

Junge junge - Du hast mehr Glück als Verstand daß Du den Geistesblitz hattest Dich noch schlau zu machen. So kommst Du ziemlich sicher mit einem (hell)blauen Auge aus der Sache raus.
Was Du tun kannst - sprich mit Bekannten darüber und versuche Deine Erfahrung zu verbreiten daß nicht noch mehr Menschen auf solche Abzocker hereinfallen.
Ich weiß das fällt schwer - aber Du bist noch auf einer Ebene wo Du andere VORHER erreichen kannst. Wir hier können meist nur noch versuchen das Schlimmste zu verhindern.
Und - Du kannst stolz darauf sein daß Du es noch rechtzeitig erkannt hast und Dir Hilfe holst - das ist nämlich keine Schande!


----------

